# Duro Tire Failure on Cross Country Trip



## fletch0467 (Nov 25, 2011)

We just got back from our 7,045 mile trip CA to PA and back. Our last nite in Holbrook AZ, I checked all the tires and found a large bubble on top of side wall. My spare was a Radial tire same size and had to use it with the other 3 Bias tires to get home. Looking to replace this tire ST225/75 D 15. Question...Radials or Bias? 
Has anyone here had problems with Duro Brand?
What is the better or best brand tire out there?
Thank you all for any input on this matter :shrug:


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*RV tires*

That is a very common size and unfortunately is basically going to be available in a ''Chinese Bomb'' only. I use the same size on my toy hauler and replaced mine last summer with another set of ''Bombs'' because I wasn't prepared to spend the extra money to upgrade to better tires and wheels. If you have the room/clearance for 16 inch tires and wheels I would spring for the bigger wheels, 80 lb rated and go with a 215 75 16 Michelin xps rib or BFG. That's what I'm planning on doing in a couple of years. Whatever you do make sure you get at least as good a rated tire like D or even E rated with no less load capacity than what you have. It's also a good time to pull your wheel bearings and inspect and repack also checking the condition of the brakes.


----------

